
The nuclear power dilemma - jseliger
https://www.ucsusa.org/nuclear-power/cost-nuclear-power/retirements#.XGgXoXpKjOQ
======
basicplus2
Reads like an advert.. for nuclear power

All this advert talks about is coal and gas being bad news for the
environment.

Frankly if nuclear power is more expensive than renewables then it should go
the way of coal and gas which it is more expensive than as well (ie gotten rid
of)

~~~
mimixco
The world is moving away from nuclear. The last nuke plant under construction
in the US will likely be cancelled before it's completed and no new plants are
being built. Several countries have agreed to phase out nuclear entirely. Even
China isn't building them at the rate they claimed.

The industry promised a "nuclear renaissance" several years which never
materialized and it kills them that they can't sell people new plants, so they
commission puff pieces like that ignore the big reasons nuclear is going away:
unsolved waste problem; risk of catastrophic accidents; costs out of control;
uneconomic to operate; uninsurable; incredibly expensive to decommission.

~~~
zunzun
pfft - you talk as if some kind of unforeseen natural disaster like an
earthquake or tsunami could... um... ahh... er... oh, yeah. Nevermind.

